

Yahoo Plans to Disclose All New Bugs It Finds Within 90 Days - dsr12
http://threatpost.com/yahoo-plans-to-disclose-all-new-bugs-it-finds-within-90-days/109798

======
mimoo
Yahoo is becoming relevant again. If there is a field which is relatively new
and not overtaken by big names/companies it is crypto/security.

